# Haglund's Deformity - in Adult



## LLRodgers (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me what code I would use for Haglund's Deformity Right Wrist in a 60 year old female.

I can only come up with M77.31 but it says Juvenile.  So I am thinking that would not be correct.

It also directs me to Osteochondrosis (juvenile,tarus) or would I go with Osteoarthritis.

Any Help is Appreciated. 

Thank you,
LLR


----------



## espressoguy (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't see where you're coming up with M77.31 as a juvenile diagnosis. M77.31 is a calcaneal spur of the right foot, i.e. a heel spur. Haglund's deformity is a bony prominence on the back of the heel. I am not sure why your provider is saying this is related to the patient's wrist.

I would query the provider for clarification of his diagnosis.


----------

